# Hello all!



## AmnBreak (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have been ghost-reading here for a bit now and have decided to join!

Hope everybody's ok and look forward to discussions.

Alex


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Howdy*



AmnBreak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been ghost-reading here for a bit now and have decided to join!
> 
> ...


Hi Alex and welcome. Good to have ya with us and hope you enjoy posting. Are you in the process of moving here to paradise?


Gene


----------



## AmnBreak (May 15, 2013)

Hi, Gene and thank you!

I am in the very early stages therefore I am starting my research.

As I am currently free of relationship AND financial commitments, I have decided to use this opportunity to find a new life (and job) abroad.

As I do my research I am struggling to find jobs relating to my experience, though.

Having said that, I am willing to take the plunge into an entirely new career path.


I would welcome and appreciate any suggestions as to where I can find a starting point.


Alex


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

AmnBreak said:


> Hi, Gene and thank you!
> 
> I am in the very early stages therefore I am starting my research.
> 
> ...


Hi Again Alex,

Well,,,,,moving here would almost require an early retirement rather than early employment change.
There are jobs here but most all are extremely low in pay compared to home. Most jobs would pay around $400us dollars per month and due to the difficulty getting a work permit and employment laws here are extremely difficult to get.
Jobs for a restaurant/bar manager in the Angeles City area are around but risky having to deal with the police in many cases.
Anyway, hope you can find something that pays more than I indicated to make living here possible.



Regards

Gene


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems to be a regular question here; how can I find a job? 

The most important thing to know is that the Philippines is very protective of its job market (something of an irony considering the amount of money they make from the liberalisation of other countries' labour markets), and hence obtaining work visas can be difficult. Basically you need to have the job before you get the visa.

If you have technical skills that are not readily available in the Philippines then options are available for you to approach companies and for them to engage you as an international worker. There are quite a few people in Manila working under this arrangement. If you've worked in the extractive industries in Norway then this may be a real option.

Another option, again for those with technical skills, is to undertake short-term contractual work regionally or via the internet using the Philippines as base. I met some people in Davao and Cebu doing just that. Once again, they had relevant technical skills and were happy to trot off for stints in Papua New Guinea, East Timor and the like. They even picked up a few gigs in the Philippines.

In short it is a closed market and as such you need to approach it differently than you would back home. Starting your own business is an option however you really, really need to know what you are doing and have money you are prepared to risk.

Have fun and good luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Starting your own business seems to be the best way to make money and it's hard to figure out what works. In my area a pool table works! I have a billiard room right next to the road and from the time it opens tell it closes it packed with people who want to play, I need to get another table. Skills or servicing is another winner, especially skills that require more pricey equipment that most here can't afford, a welding machine air compressor, machining tools, these are very expensive and because of that it can bring in the customers.


----------



## AmnBreak (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

I have indeed considered what you have all mentioned and a business was what I really wanted to try.

I do have available funds and the advantage of the £ being significantly stronger than the Peso to be able to take a risk.

Currently I work in the FX and commodity markets and it could be too broad a challenge to pursue this industry out there (especially as I would like a career change anyway); but my transferable skills as a young manager (I'm 27 by the way) in such a pressured environment should enable me to run a small business just fine.

I guess I should crack on and look at what I could venture into; like I said I have a lot more researching to go about but I just wanted a few thoughts and shared experiences from you guys...


Thanks again

Alex


----------



## AmnBreak (May 15, 2013)

Oh and just a brief note:-

Despite my age I have worked in my industry for 10 years now, 4 of those as a manager, as I went to work immediately from school.

This means I did not finish my 'exams', but still managed nonetheless. The experience I have acquired counterbalances my lack of qualifications, but makes it a bit problematic as most places require higher education or you don't even get considered.

But as mentioned before, I don't wish to 'PAYE' anymore! :0D

Lastly, I talk to a lot of people about this subject and they all share the exact same sentiments: ''I wish I had done that before I was this age/done this or that, etc etc.

Alex


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

If you wish to make a million bucks in the Philippines then best you start with 3 million bucks.

Do your homework and and go look and see for yourself that the odds are you will be ripped off and sent packing with just your shirt on your back.

I am being harsh but truthful.

Do not come to the Philippines with money to make money..... The odds are you will lose everything...cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> If you wish to make a million bucks in the Philippines then best you start with 3 million bucks.
> 
> Do your homework and and go look and see for yourself that the odds are you will be ripped off and sent packing with just your shirt on your back.
> 
> ...


Very well said as usual,, thanks...

That will hold true with almost any investment that one can make. Fun place to live and retire. But with hundreds of years experience, there are just too many ways to rip you off and the locals know them all.
The Exception would likely be the small, home run business as Macalley Boy suggests. These seem to work well for the most part. Bigger investments and you'll have everyone from family to the local mayor and others intent on taking all you have.
Even making a cash withdrawal from a bank. At times an employee sends a text message to someone outside and you never make it home with your money--or your life. It happens!


----------

